# What should my russian's poop look like?



## Tsarina27 (Jan 23, 2015)

My Russian, Tortomir, is about 3 yrs old, and we haven't had him for very long. However, I think his digestive system has started regulating, as he has been going to the bathroom about once a day for the past two days. My question is: what should healthy tortoise poop look like? The last one or two times I've seen it, it has been wet, with no shape whatsoever. I'd like to point out though, that the last time he went, it was after his bath, so that might explain why it was wet that time. I read that a wet stool can be caused by a parasite, but I don't want to jump to conclusions. I'm still a bit of a beginner here, so any advice and answers are greatly appreciated. Both tortomir and I will benefit from them. Thank you.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jan 23, 2015)

If your worried take a fresh stool sample to your vet and let the vet check it out . It's better to be safe then sorry . I would do it mon- fri not on the weekend . And at the same time get to know your vet don't wait till you have a real problem then find out your vet only does cats and dogs . But relax and have fun with your tort .


----------



## jaizei (Jan 23, 2015)

What kind of diet are you feeding him?


----------



## ascott (Jan 24, 2015)

Like a tightly formed tootsie roll....with some food particles of the items you have fed the tort.....


----------



## Tsarina27 (Jan 24, 2015)

Right now, his diet consists of the greens that are in the spring mix. When it warms up, I plan on adding more natural weeds, but spring mix is what he's eating daily now.


----------



## mini_max (Jan 24, 2015)

My tort makes dark greeny black tootsie rolls too, but if he eats his aloe or other moister food they look more like fresh cow pies. 

It is always good to get a stool analysis on a new tortoise. That way if they do have a high parasite load (which is common and nothing to get freaked out about) you can get the meds to take care of it before it causes your tortoise any probs. In my experience loose lighter coloured poop has seemed to accompany illness, but don't take that as fact, it's just what I noticed.


----------



## mini_max (Jan 24, 2015)

And I agree with grandpa, good advice to find a reptile, or reptile experienced vet BEFORE there is an acute need for one. Been down that road!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 24, 2015)

jaizei said:


> What kind of diet are you feeding him?



(I'm tagging @Yellow Turtle01 just for the heck of it)


----------



## Tsarina27 (Jan 24, 2015)

His food has been pretty wet, we always spray it with a bit of water to make sure he gets hydrated. Could that be why it's not firm?


----------



## jaizei (Jan 24, 2015)

A diet comprised mostly of greens or 'grocery store' food can make it softer/wetter.


----------



## Tsarina27 (Jan 24, 2015)

Okay, I'll try not to worry too much. Thank you, all of you. I'll still check into our exotics vet in town, and see how much it'll cost to have him checked out. I was mainly worried about the possibility of illness or a parasite. I do feel a bit better about it now. Aside from the shape of his poop, everything else is good. It's dark like it should be, he eats like a horse and is extremely active. He seems to be a healthy tort.


----------



## tortdad (Jan 24, 2015)

It will look like regular tortoise poop but be wearing this


----------

